# النساء في الثلاثينيات يعطين الأولوية



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2010)

النساء في الثلاثينيات"يعطين الأولوية للإنجاب علىالحب

أظهر بحث جديد أن النساء في الثلاثينيات من العمر يعطين الأولوية للإنجاب على الحب، وذكرت صحيفة «دايلي مايل» البريطانية أن البحث، الذي أجراه خبراء في شركة متخصصة بالإنجاب، أظهر أن تأخير الإنجاب قد يتسبب بتفكك الزيجات، لأن النساء والرجال يميلون إلى إيجاد شريك يتمتع بخصوبة مرتفعة، بدلاً من الاستقرار من أجل الحب.

وحذر الخبراء من أن الأزواج غير المتناسقين، أي الذين غالباً ما يتزوجون لأن ساعتهم الطبيعية باتت تدق، أكثر ميلاً للمعاناة من علاقات فاشلة.

وأظهرت الأرقام أنه في العديد من حالات الزواج من أجل الإنجاب، قد يتخلى طرف عن الطرف الآخر بحثاً عن شريك جديد أكثر خصوبة ما إن تظهر مشاكل تؤخر الإنجاب.

وشمل الاستطلاع 3100 رجل وامرأة عازبين، وتبين أن أكثر من ثلثهم يختارون الشريك بناء على قدرته على الإنجاب وليس للانسجام.

وقال 42 % من النساء و30 % من الرجال إنهم إذا التقوا الشريك المثالي، ولكنهم علموا أنه عاقر، فهم يفكرون ملياً قبل اتخاذ قرار إقامة علاقة معه.

وتبين أن أكثر من ثلثي المستطلعين قلقون من فكرة عدم القدرة على الإنجاب طبيعياً، ويخشون من أن التأخر في الإنجاب قد يتسبب بتعقيدات طبية.

وقال ثلاثة أرباع المستطلعين إن المشاكل في الإنجاب قد تدفعهم إلى التخلي عن الشريك خوفاً من تمضية حياتهم من دون أولاد.

واعترف 2 من أصل 5 من المستطلعين بأنهم قد يختارون شريكاً من الدرجة الثانية، في نظرهم، إذا لم يجدوا «الشخص المناسب» قبل اتخاذ قرار بدء عائلة.

يشار إلى أن نصف الولادات في بريطانيا هي لأمهات فوق الثلاثين من العمر، فيما كان ربع الأمهات في هذا السن قبل عقدين من الزمن. 

http://www.arabnet5.com/news.asp?c=2&id=45711[/COLOR]​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يناير 2010)

ربنا يعوضك يا نهيسي

موضوع جميل


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الراااااااااااااااااااااااائعه
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يعوضك يا نهيسي
> 
> موضوع جميل


*


منتهى الشكر


للمرور الغالى جدا

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


*


منتهى الشكر


للمرور الغالى جدا

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## nasranya (8 يناير 2010)

شكرايا نهيسي
لذلك افضل اعيش مراهقتي للابد
ههههههههههههههههههه
ال 30 ال انا حفضل 19علطول


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

nasranya قال:


> شكرايا نهيسي
> لذلك افضل اعيش مراهقتي للابد
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ال 30 ال انا حفضل 19علطول


*منتهى الشكر


للمرور الغالى جدا

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> شكرا ليك​


*


منتهى الشكر

مرور جميل


الرب يبارككم​

​*


----------

